# voltmeter/multimeter



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

i'm having some electrical issues with my car and i'm thinking bout getting a digital multimeter/voltmeter, are they the same or which ones better, and whats a good brand, that won't cost an arm and leg, i'm 19 and on a limited budget


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

I bought a "Tenma" brand meter from www.mcmelectronics.com several years ago. paid about $40 for it I think. I'm extremely happy with it, never had any issues other than the occasional blown fuse from my own stupidity..

Also look at WaveTek and Fluke stuff, but they're a couple steps up on the ladder. you're going to pay more for the same thing if you go that way.

Radio Shack also makes pretty decent meters. stay away from their cheapies, but if you spend $40+ on one, you should be okay.

FYI, I'm an EE and I used the Tenma in my classes all through college.. It met all the requirements of the class and did everything I needed it to do through school. My opinion is that there's no need to spend $200 on a high end Fluke meter when a $40 unit will get the job done.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

you do get what you pay for however. ive had the same fluke 75 since 1991. had it recalibrated once and the board replaced once when i left it in our hot arizona metal shed, lol. i love it and will probably always have it. but like matt said, the cheapers one will do the job just as good.


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

stay out of radioshack and homedepot, the ones they sell aren't good


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Hmm, that's funny.. the ones in Radio shack are made by the major companies. I've opened up a few and seen Fluke, WaveTek, Tektronix, and a few other major player names stamped on the circuit boards..

don't talk about stuff you don't know for a fact.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

this would also probalby be a good thing on the "tool use" post whenever it gets going.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

what would? how to use one? or where to get one and what brand to get?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

a "voltmeter" reads voltage only. a multimeter reads many things.. voltage, current, resistance, sometimes capacitance and inductance (on better models)..

you can hardly find just a voltmeter anymore.. all you're going to find are multimeters.
see my first reply for the rest of the info.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> what would? how to use one? or where to get one and what brand to get?


how to use one, tool USE thread.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

The digital multimeters are nice but numbers will be flying on it and you won't be able to get a steady readout. However they are very precise. I use the dial multimeters also cause it's a lot easier to read when your voltage is variable. If you work with them everyday, it's best to have both. I got a digital Micronta from Radio Shack ..bought it about 9 years ago for 68 bucks and a dial one from Home Depot for 12 bucks.

PS: I had three diff bathroom scales at the same time... lol... one said 160 ...the next said 175 and the last one said 187... I mean thats the point where you quit and say I really don't care how much I weigh.


----------



## cwrr226 (Feb 24, 2005)

well i work at sears and they sell craftsman multimeters for 19.99...it works pretty good


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

without getting into much detail, make absolutly sure you get a high impedance meter.. you dont want to go frying circuits...


----------

